

Eric Schmidt On Google Wave's Death Video - geez
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ-jNaAxISk

======
hubb
i grinned when he started talking about derivatives to reporters

------
smallegan
Not hyping vapor-ware is an interesting concept that MS could look at
adopting. Wonder if Balmer is lurking on HN... :-P

------
keytweetlouie
The audio quality was pretty bad. The content was good.

